# Sinn der "REPORT!"-Funktion



## ZAM (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Community,

in letzter Zeit wurde der REPORT-Button bei den einzelnen Beiträgen missbraucht, um auf eigene Beiträge aufmerksam zu machen. Die Hinweise bekommen aber "nur" unsere Moderatoren, nicht das buffed.de-Team. Bitte nutzt den Button nur, wenn ihr Spam oder netiquettenwidrige Inhalte zu melden habt - alles Andere wird ignoriert. Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
   ZAM


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Juli 2007)

Und benutzt den Button bitte nicht um eure Antwort damit zu posten...
Ich krieg desöfteren irgendwelche Mails mit Inhalten wie "Bin derselben Meinung wie der Threadersteller, aber..." etc.. 
Das nervt manchmal ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soloran (12. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht könnte man den Sinn des Knopfes einfach durch eine Rotfärbung und ein "Achtung"-Symbol kennzeichnen, so dass diese nicht mit einem der Zitat oder Antwort-Knöpfe durcheinander gebracht werden können?


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Juli 2007)

Oder man nennt ihn "Spa melden" bzw. "Verstoß melden".Das könnte den Sinn weiter unterstreichen.


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Juli 2007)

Soloran schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man den Sinn des Knopfes einfach durch eine Rotfärbung und ein "Achtung"-Symbol kennzeichnen, so dass diese nicht mit einem der Zitat oder Antwort-Knöpfe durcheinander gebracht werden können?



Das wäre eher kontraproduktiv, da rote Buttons ne magische Anziehungskraft auf manche Menschen haben.

"Huh? Nukular? Egal, abfeuern!"


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Das wäre eher kontraproduktiv, da rote Buttons ne magische Anziehungskraft auf manche Menschen haben.
> 
> "Huh? Nukular? Egal, abfeuern!"



Das ist wie die Sache mit dem "Bitte nicht drücken"-Button. Da drückt auch jeder drauf. *g*


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Juli 2007)

"Die Parkbank ist frisch gestrichen!" - "Ach echt?" *mit Finger drüberstreich*


----------



## Topperharly (12. Juli 2007)

meint ihr sowas wie das http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/2773/petergriffin3tv.jpg *hust* *maus wandert zu Reportbutton*   nein aus pfui weg da


----------



## 0wned159 (18. Februar 2008)

eigentlich ist das nicht nötig denn jeder mensch der ein bisschen english kann versteht was unter "Report"  und falls nicht es heisst "Melden" und jetzt sagt nichts ihr wüsstet das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   soll nicht beleidigend sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (18. Februar 2008)

Report? Reeeport? Schulmädchen Reeeport. Det kenn ick. Klick ick ma.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Februar 2008)

Erm, so mal als fixe Frage. Den Repot-Button darf man doch benutzen, wenn der Thread im falschen Forum ist oder?


----------



## 0wned159 (19. Februar 2008)

ich denk mal schon aber ich würde sagen ne PN würde reichen weil report sollte eigentlich nur für spammer o. Ä.  benutzt werden


----------



## picollo0071 (19. März 2008)

*nie wieder reporte*
*angst vor ZAM haben*
*avatar macht zam so "pöse"*
*angst*
*husch und weg*


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Mightymagic (19. März 2008)

*nie wieder reporte* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von wegen, ich hab genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

e. Magst eins abhaben? *Einen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rüberreich*


Sorry aber das musste sein... ^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

Darf man mods reporten wegen zu grosser sig? ..
*hust* Tikume von dir hätt ich ein vorbild erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *hust*


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

öhm eigentlich entspricht tikumes sigi doch der norm oder? 210 x 200 was ist daran schlecht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badwitch22 (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich würde als moderator alle ihren account sperren die auf den button einfach so clickn !  



Das soll ne warnung sein !




Was ich dazu sage :                        
Respektiert diesen Button !!!

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (10. September 2008)

Also ich hab das so verstanden das man beim "report" als noch dazu schreibt warum man reportet........

z.B. wenn dieser "hallo hab grad wieder nen Accounthack-fred aufgemacht"-Mensch da ist

oder ob es sich einfach nur um Spamm handelt... 

Wird das gelesen? Macht es eine unterschied auf die geschwindgkeit der Reaktion des Mods?

Oder wenns völlig uninteressant ist was ich da reinschreibe: Warum darf ich dann nicht reinschreiben was ich will???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (6. Februar 2009)

Was passiert, wenn man diesen Thread hier reportet? Fällt das Universum dann zusammen? :O


----------



## Razyl (6. Februar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn man diesen Thread hier reportet? Fällt das Universum dann zusammen? :O


Er wird sicherlich nicht gelöscht, von daher denke ich das letzteres nicht zutrifft.


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

ihr redet alle über report bunnton, bei mir heist der "melden!" werde gleich mal melden das ich keinen report button hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (7. April 2009)

Darf man den Reportbutton eigentlich auch dafür "missbrauchen" einen Thread zu melden, der zwar nicht gegen die Regeln verstößt, aber einen Vorschlag beinhaltet, den ihr euch mal ansehen solltet?


----------



## Valnir Aesling (7. April 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Darf man den Reportbutton eigentlich auch dafür "missbrauchen" einen Thread zu melden, der zwar nicht gegen die Regeln verstößt, aber einen Vorschlag beinhaltet, den ihr euch mal ansehen solltet?



ja wenn es etwas sehr wichtiges ist schon, du musst in der Nachricht  natürlich angeben was dein begehr ist.


----------



## Badwitch22 (2. August 2009)

Ich bin nichtso wie manch anderer. Ichverstehe fürwas der Reportbutton da ist. Die anderen sollten es auch LERNEN!

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (5. August 2009)

Mir wurde mitgeteilt, man solle einen Thread über den Reportbutton melden, wenn man ihn für Stickywürdig hält.


----------



## Mungamau (15. August 2009)

Lasst den Reportbuttom für alles andere außer Regelerstöße in Ruhe. So haben die Mods weniger arbeit durch aussortieren und sind villeicht auch besser geleunt *einschleim und huscht weg*


----------



## Klunker (15. August 2009)

irgentwie sind deine sig und deine aussage wiedersprüchlich, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (28. Oktober 2009)

Birk schrieb:


> Darf man den Reportbutton eigentlich auch dafür "missbrauchen" einen Thread zu melden, der zwar nicht gegen die Regeln verstößt, aber einen Vorschlag beinhaltet, den ihr euch mal ansehen solltet?


Wenn jemand in nem x beliebigen Forum vorschlägt "Hm ich wär ja mal dafür dass wir alle Juden vergasen" darf man das wohl melden. 


Aber hier nach zu Fragen was man alles melden darf is wohl auch unnötig. Wenn was nich ganz koscher ist (waha das könnt fast en wortwitz sein) dann meldets einfach.


----------



## MasterXoX (7. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (7. Februar 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Und benutzt den Button bitte nicht um eure Antwort damit zu posten...
> Ich krieg desöfteren irgendwelche Mails mit Inhalten wie "Bin derselben Meinung wie der Threadersteller, aber..." etc..
> Das nervt manchmal ein bisschen
> 
> ...



Ich mußte lachen :>


----------



## Caps-lock (2. März 2010)

Machts sinn auf den Knopf zu drücken, falls jemand ständig nur unsinnigen und unpassenden Kram postet ?


----------



## Carcharoth (2. März 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Machts sinn auf den Knopf zu drücken, falls jemand ständig nur unsinnigen und unpassenden Kram postet ?



Ja


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (12. März 2010)

Kann es sein dass der Report-Butten verschwunden ist? Ich will schon die ganze Zeit meine Threads reporten, aber
ich finde den Button nicht. Vll. bin ich auch nur blind...


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. April 2010)

Ich möchte mich mal über den "Melden"-Knopf beschweren!

Bei mir in der Schule werde ich von Frau Schönmeyer immer angemault wenn ich etwas sage ohne mich vorher zu melden.
Inzwischen gebe ich mir ganz doll Mühe und bekomme das auch hin.

In eurem Forumm aber bin ich voll verwirrt.

Wenn ich hier was sagen will ist es offensichtlich nicht erwünscht, dass ich vorher auf den "Melden"-Knopf drücke oder ? 

Ich komm da ganz durcheinander mennoooo


----------



## Urengroll (3. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich mal über den "Melden"-Knopf beschweren!
> 
> Bei mir in der Schule werde ich von Frau Schönmeyer immer angemault wenn ich etwas sage ohne mich vorher zu melden.
> Inzwischen gebe ich mir ganz doll Mühe und bekomme das auch hin.
> ...





Wenn du dich über den Melden-Knopf beschweren willst, dann drück doch bitte voher den Melden-Knopf, dann kommt die Beschwerde auch an.
Und ich glaube nicht, das du dich gebessert hast.
Da du ja nicht mehr in der Schule bist..................^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (22. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Wenn du dich über den Melden-Knopf beschweren willst, dann drück doch bitte voher den Melden-Knopf, dann kommt die Beschwerde auch an.
> Und ich glaube nicht, das du dich gebessert hast.
> Da du ja nicht mehr in der Schule bist..................^^



Aber da hab ich ein bisschen Angst, denn wenn ich auf den Melden-Knopf drücke meldet sich vllt jemand unangemeldet, und dann hab ich nix mehr zu melden hier. 

Und abgesehn davon sind wir alle immer in der Schule....in der Schule des LEBENS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (18. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Aber da hab ich ein bisschen Angst, denn wenn ich auf den Melden-Knopf drücke meldet sich vllt jemand unangemeldet, und dann hab ich nix mehr zu melden hier.
> 
> Und abgesehn davon sind wir alle immer in der Schule....in der Schule des LEBENS!
> 
> ...





Zitat:

Das Leben f****t mich jeden Tag!

Und die Moral von der Geschicht? Gibt es nicht ,gibt es nicht nanananana!


----------

